# January and February 2013 Cover Arts



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Credit to Horus Lupercal for finding these.



Horus Lupercal said:


> Here are four official cover of Black Library titles to be published in English in 2013!
> 
> - *The Death of Antagonis* (Space Marine Battles) [Paperback] by David Annandale.
> The Black Library (21 Feb 2013)
> ...


_The Greater Good_ is absolutely BADASS! :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Nice work Lord of the Night. Black Library really needs to update their coming soon section.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Nice work Lord of the Night. Black Library really needs to update their coming soon section.


Yeah they do. January has been taken down so that _Bloodspire/Deathwolf_ and _The Greater Good_ can be added to it.


LotN


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

At last, a book about the Black Dragons.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

And I shall own it all! Seriously.....while I've not read a single word from a Ciaphas Cain novel (I own both Omnibus and a single novel after it), it doesn't strike me as odd that we see Cain teaming up with the space commies to overcome the tyranids.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Path of the Incubus? FUCK YES!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

"The Greater Good" is plain awesome, like the vast majority of Ciaphas Cain cover arts. Also digging "The Death of Antagonis".


----------

